# Cost of Neutering



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi. I have gotten an estimate to neuter my mini. I think it is excessive and am wondering what you all have paid. 1. Estimate for neutering with two descended testicles- $900.00. 2. Estimate for neutering with one undescended testicle (my situation)- $1625.00. These prices include anesthesia, pain meds before and during procedure, blood work, ekg, one vet visit of $79.00. Please include your geographic area. I am in northern New Jersey where prices are always at the highest.  Thank you in advance for your information.........


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow - that does seem VERY high. I live in Iowa and am a Vet Tech. At our clinic, with bloodwork, exam, castration (which includes anesthetic, overnight stay, supplies, etc...) and take home pain meds you would probably be paying around $300 - $350 at most. This is assuming all vaccinations are current and nothing else needs to be done.

Is this your regular vet? I hate to say it, but I would probably be looking at going somewhere else for that kind of routine procedure. Even if the testicle is not descended, most times it is easily acessable in the inguinal area. If your boy is an abdominal crypt, it usually isn't that difficult to find the testicle.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I live in Regina, Canada and my son had his male Goldendoodle neutered about a year ago and it cost $200. With the extra blood work it would have been about $275. We have a program here though. If you get your dog neutered between six and eight months of age, the City and the veterinary offices contribute towards the cost - obviously to encourage people to get it done before the dog reproduces unwanted puppies.

But the cost doesn't go up that much afterwards - the increase is about $100 I believe.


----------



## lcristi (Feb 27, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> Hi. I have gotten an estimate to neuter my mini. I think it is excessive and am wondering what you all have paid. 1. Estimate for neutering with two descended testicles- $900.00. 2. Estimate for neutering with one undescended testicle (my situation)- $1625.00. These prices include anesthesia, pain meds before and during procedure, blood work, ekg, one vet visit of $79.00. Please include your geographic area. I am in northern New Jersey where prices are always at the highest. Thank you in advance for your information.........


That does seem awfully high.
I'm in NY. 
My Standard female was spayed at 6mos and the whole thing cost about $450.00.
That included pre-screening for genetic disorder that might cause her to have cardiac arrest - or something like that.
I have a detailed list of cost of each procedure and meds. She was given gas anesthesia.
I love these vets-they are dedicated to stay as minimally invasive and as holistic as possible.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes that does sound very high. Hopefully you can shop around at different veterinary practices.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Some places also offer low cost spay/neuter clinics that do these procedures for much cheaper. The surgeries are usually done by people in training but always have a licenced vet on staff. 

I had Vega neutered at a low cost clinic and it ran me about $70. I've been pretty fortunate with my dogs. I used to volunteer at a shelter so Dodger and Pandora my females were both spayed for free as a thank you for donating my time/grooming to the shelter.

You could ask local shelters. Many offer vouchers if you can prove low income status or something like that as well. When working at the shelter we gave out quite a few vouchers to people to assist with having their pets fixed.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

Geez. We have a program here that if you have a large dog and make under 25k a year you can get it done for 10$. And another program to bring a certificate and anyone qualifies and its 50$. I think blood work either way is 30$ but the 10$ program includes vaccines etc.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that dose sound high, I just had my two standard boys neuter 3 weeks ago and it was right at $900.00 for both. 
That included pre-surgery blood work,pain meds,catheters during the procedures and heart monitoring.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

That sounds really really high. I am in a high-cost area (DC/Baltimore) and am getting estimates for neuter AND prophylactic gastropexy for a standard for <1000 from very good vets with all bells and whistles. 



all that jazz said:


> Hi. I have gotten an estimate to neuter my mini. I think it is excessive and am wondering what you all have paid. 1. Estimate for neutering with two descended testicles- $900.00. 2. Estimate for neutering with one undescended testicle (my situation)- $1625.00. These prices include anesthesia, pain meds before and during procedure, blood work, ekg, one vet visit of $79.00. Please include your geographic area. I am in northern New Jersey where prices are always at the highest. Thank you in advance for your information.........


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

you can also buy insurance that covers it. I paid about $750 here in the Bay Area which I think was pricey also. Found out later that Embrace, my pet insurance company would cover the neutering for an extra $200 a year. So that may be another route.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree that cost is very high. I live in northern NJ also. I'm in suburban Morris county. In September of 2008, I had my girl spayed at my vet for $425. As I understand it spaying is a more invasive surgery and usually costs more than neutering. I think I would look into other veterinary practices if I were you.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That sounds high to me. I'm in a similar position (my mini boy has one undescended testicle) and the first quote I got was around $600 CDN, with the understanding it could go higher depending on how difficult it is to find the testicle. I'm in Toronto and vet costs here are pretty high. Over $1000 sounds like a lot.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I get my animals done at a spay/neuter clinic.

Vegas's neuter was $55 and Vienna's spay was $70

I'd never pay 1600 for a neuter.. go somewhere else.


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

I took Ryker to a spay/neuter clinic as well. It was $75 out the door. That sounds very expensive! I was outraged when one of the vets wanted $200. The clinic did a great job!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

That is ridiculously high. I just had my mini girl spayed for $310, including full bloodwork (and my vet's area is fairly upper class). Spays and neuters are routine procedures, even if they have to go inside for an undescended testicle. Even in high cost areas it shouldn't be more than $500.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My male Whippet was neutered and one of our more local vets about a year and a half ago for $170. To have a spay done is about $250 plus blood work.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Northern Virginia, just outside D.C. - neuter is about $500.

North Carolina, Outer Banks area - quote was "around $350."

I don't know about spaying; usually it's a little higher.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

here (i'm qouting spays as that's what i price out for the rescues since they are more expensive) 50lb dog spay varries between 160 and 450 (blood work and all the same thigns included) 

shop around sometimes it's worth the drive our rescue in regina drives up t use my vet here (the 160 qoute *L*) who is a fabulous vet


----------



## Lauragab26 (Aug 1, 2011)

My mini just got neutered and had one undescended testicle. I live in DC and was given an estimate of $775 from a vet in the area. I went to my old family dog's vet in Baltimore (just an hour away from DC) and it cost $207. It was worth the hour trip to save over $500!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

And I thought the $250 I paid a top-quality vet to neuter our 20lb mini was kinda high! Caveat emptor.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that is way too high a price. I can't even believe people would pay that cost but I guess some do since that is what they demand. My females spay is about $110.00 & they are 55lbs. I though go to clinics & one is just a spay neuter clinic. I had our cat done for $45 there & they did a great job my own vet want $300.00.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I shopped around and in the next town over I found a vet who did it for $260.00 which included the microchip. He is now our vet.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow I did not realize the cost of neutering was so high! My standard came neutered since I adopted him from a rescue. Considering these high neutering costs, I guess the adoption fee was worth it (which I thought was high).

My two cats are spayed/neutered and both cost around $300. When I tell people this, they always comment how pricey that is. I think most people seek out the affordable low-cost neuter programs where they only pay about $50. The programs are really great but you have to schedule months in advance.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I actually got my kitten in the next day for her spay at the spay/neuter clinic lol, Vienna I only had to do a week in advance.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*That's more than "high"....it's excessive!! If it were me (just out of curiosity), I'd call around and see what other Vets are charging for the same procedure. I'm not saying go for the cheapest, but it would be interesting to see why this Vet sees his particular talents to be so wonderful.

p*


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is a spoo who was just spayed two weeks ago at 7 months. We had a pre surgery work up as a base line for future comparisons, surgery, pain meds during and take home and one tooth that required an xray and extraction. It was $348.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> Hi. I have gotten an estimate to neuter my mini. I think it is excessive and am wondering what you all have paid. 1. Estimate for neutering with two descended testicles- $900.00. 2. Estimate for neutering with one undescended testicle (my situation)- $1625.00. These prices include anesthesia, pain meds before and during procedure, blood work, ekg, one vet visit of $79.00. Please include your geographic area. I am in northern New Jersey where prices are always at the highest. Thank you in advance for your information.........


That seems excessively high. I'm in northern VA where everything is astronomical and I paid $1200*, which _included _a dental with extractions. The actual neutering was closer to $350-$400, and that included the monitoring, EKG leads, warming fluids, pain meds, pre-surgical blood work, anesthesia, aftercare, etc. (basically human grade surgery). I know some "free clinics" will neuter for $100 or less, but you don't get all the added care and aftercare.

*Note: Merlin weighs 12.4 lbs, so a bigger dog will cost slightly more (a _few _dollars).


----------

